# Groundhog Day



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

Well the good old ground hog says 6 more weeks of winter for us, hope he's right.we didn't have much of one . tuesday it going up in the high 50's. we will just wait and see if the groundhog knows what he's talking about,cuz the weather guys sure don't.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

That ground hog has a better brain then the weather folks here.

Dec. 10th called for HUGE snow event Dec/15th. Dec/14th 11-17 inches in forecast, Dec 15th same. End of day Dec/16th got 5.1 inches counting snow on 15th and 16th. Last 10 days been talking about a developing storm. Calling for 4-8" 3 days before storm, then a little more, then a little less, then at news Thursday night still saying 4" to 8". Was supposed to start around 7pm, then watched 11pm news still calling for 4" to 8" then, all we got was 1/2" maybe and I got my 06 D-max broken into and my 08 suburban broken into. I don't know who I'd like to kill first weather guys or theives!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Hope the next 6 weeks turn out better than the last 6...actually 8. :realmad:


----------



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

wow mullis56, just when you think you are having a bad winter,(no snow ) then something like that happens. hope they catch the rum dumbs .sorry too hear about that.guess you can never be to safe..


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

2" of friggin rain yesterday. we better have some more winter to make up for it. that wouldve been a hell of a snow storm if it was snow guys.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

06HD BOSS;505229 said:


> 2" of friggin rain yesterday. we better have some more winter to make up for it. that wouldve been a hell of a snow storm if it was snow guys.


what hurts the most was that it was 34 degrees the whole time it was raining here we were so close to a huge event:realmad:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

When i was a kid winters were cold,long and the ground had snow cover for months on end. Its totally different now. If you are a snow contractor you must make every dime you can on every event to make it worth while. Sanding,clearing sidewalks & stairs, scraping, site relocation and removal, exposing hydrants & catch basin grates, you name it. Thats my take on it anyway.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

alleghenypaving;505190 said:


> Well the good old ground hog says 6 more weeks of winter for us, hope he's right.we didn't have much of one . tuesday it going up in the high 50's. we will just wait and see if the groundhog knows what he's talking about,cuz the weather guys sure don't.


I hope we all get good snow for the next 6 weeks

Incidentally.... "6 more weeks of winter" and "6 weeks until spring" are the same thing!


----------

